# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  AOC анонсирует элегантные и супертонкие мониторы: серия V2

## Labs

*Минск, 4 июля 2018 г. – Компания* *AOC**, специализирующаяся на производстве дисплеев, анонсирует новую серию* *V**2, дебютирующую тремя моделями с диагональю 21,5", 23,8" и 27". Эти элегантные супертонкие мониторы оснащены* *IPS** панелями без рамки по трем сторонам с разрешением Full* *HD** (1920**x**1080 пикселей, обеспечивающими широкие углы обзора (178/178) и точную цветопередачу (72% охват гаммы* *NTSC**). Новое инновационное дизайнерское решение состоит в скрытии рамки дисплея за панелью для легкого и целостного внешнего вида. Общий стиль поддержан тонким профилем (7,7 мм для 21,5''и 23,6'' дисплеев и 7,9 мм для 27'' модели) и простой задней панелью без каких-либо выпуклых элементов. Не менее элегантная и прочная металлическая подставка удерживает монитор в оптимальном положении и позволяет менять наклон в диапазоне более 20°. На подставке размещены силовой кабель, разъем для наушников и порты для передачи видеосигнала. Мониторы из новой серии* *V**2 имеют время отклика 5 мс, частоту обновления 75 Гц и* *AMD* *FreeSync**.* 

Линейка V2 сочетает в себе инновационный подход AOC к дизайну и превосходное качество воспроизведения. Серия дебютирует моделями трех разных размеров: 21,5" 22В2Q, 23,8" 24В2Q и 27" 27В2Q. Все мониторы оснащены 3-сторонними безрамочными IPS панелями с отличным углом обзора (178/178°) и высокой точностью цвета. Яркость 250 кд/м² обеспечивает хорошую видимость в светлых или залитых солнцем помещениях. Мониторы V2, выполненные в инновационном дизайне, выглядят компактно и элегантно. Экран как будто парит в воздухе, необремененный толстыми рамками или громоздкой задней панелью. В профиль мониторы V2 тонкие, как смартфон (7,7 мм для 21,5''и 23,6'' дисплеев и 7,9 мм для  27'' модели).
Серия V2 может похвастаться частотой обновления 75 Гц, поддержкой AMD FreeSync и временем отклика 5 мс, которые вместе обеспечивают плавный игровой процесс без разрывов и подвисаний. Серия V2 с впечатляющим дизайном, яркими цветами и игровыми возможностями идеально подходит для студентов, домашних пользователей и тех, кто использует монитор для развлечений. Эти категории пользователей объединяет желание с гордостью демонстрировать свои мониторы. Цифровые входы, включая HDMI и DisplayPort, позволяют подключать различные источники развлекательного контента (помимо настольных и переносных ПК), таких, как игровые консоли, телевизионные приставки и т. д. Мониторы также имеют аудиовыход для наушников или колонок.

Благодаря своей привлекательной конструкции серия V2 также подходит для общественных мест, где внешний вид монитора очень важен. Черная глянцевая отделка квадратного основания, полая металлическая подставка и нижняя рамка с расположенными на ней кнопками управления формируют ощущение премиальности этих дисплеев.

Мониторы из серии V2 оснащены инновационными технологиями от AOC, такими как Flicker-Free, которая регулирует яркость с помощью постоянного тока (DC) вместо PWM (широтно-импульсная модуляции), режим Low Blue, уменьшающий излучение потенциально вредного синего света. Ряд новых технологических решений продолжает «Clear Vision» – режим для увеличения четкости, резкости и яркости изображений SD качества. Для увеличения производительности серия V2 поддерживает легко управляемые мультимониторные конфигурации с программным обеспечением AOC Screen+.
Дисплеи серии V2 от AOC произведены с учетом требований стандарта EPA 7.0, тем самым способствуют сохранению экологической безопасности в долгосрочной перспективе. 

На мониторы 21,5" 22V2Q, 23,8" 24V2Q и 27" 27V2Q в комплекте с DisplayPort и HDMI кабелями распространяется 3-летняя гарантия. Устройства появятся в продаже в июле 2018 года по рекомендованной производителем цене 320, 343 и 481 BYN соответственно.

----------

